# Apache License, Version 2.0



## Alex_winf01 (3. Dez 2008)

Ich verwende das Programm IzPack, um einen Installer für mein Java-Programm zu stricken. IzPack steht unter der ApacheLicense, Version 2.0. Ich habe mir die Lizenzbestimmungen durchgelesen und frage mich, ob ich meinen Quellcode offen legen muss. So wie ich die ApacheLicense verstehe - nein. Wie seht ihr das?


----------



## Gast (3. Dez 2008)

ja: nein


----------



## lhein (3. Dez 2008)

soweit ich weiss nein.


----------



## Alex_winf01 (4. Dez 2008)

Ich sitze gerade dabei, die Apache-Lizenz in mein Projekt einzubinden. Nun habe ich ein kleines "Problem":

Gemäß Apache-Lizenz muss ich darauf hinweisen, welche Software unter der Apache-Lizenz verwendet wurde und dass diese vom Lizenzgeber (name of copyright owner) stammt. Hat da jemand Erfahrung, wie ich das machen kann?

Wenn ich mir die Apache-Lizenz so anschaue, steht unterhalb von APPENDIX noch folgender Absatz:



> Copyright [yyyy] [name of cpyright owner] Licensed under the Apache License



Würde es der Lizenz genüge tun, wenn ich hier drauf hinweise, dass IzPack unter Apache License lizensiert ist und wer der Lizenzgeber ist? Dass ich die Lizenz noch selber mit ausliefern muss, ist mir klar.

Vielen Dank schon mal für die Antworten und Tipps.


----------



## lhein (4. Dez 2008)

Kleines Beispiel aus dem Fuse ESB, welches zahlreiche Apache und andere Libs verwendet...

Hauptverzeichnis
| - ...
| - ...
| - licenses/     <-- da liegen alle möglichen Lizenzen von benutzten Libs (asm.txt, bsd.txt, cddl-1.0.txt, cpl-1.0.txt)
| - LICENSE.txt  (siehe unten)

Die Datei LICENSE.txt enthält die volle Apache 2.0 Lizenz im Klartext.
Ausserdem am Ende der Datei noch folgendes:



> ========================================================================
> ... includes a number of components and libraries with
> separate copyright notices and license terms. Your use of those
> components are subject to the terms and conditions of the following
> ...



Hoffe das hilft Dir weiter.


----------



## Alex_winf01 (4. Dez 2008)

Ja, danke. Hilft mir auf jeden Fall weiter. :lol:


----------



## Alex_winf01 (4. Dez 2008)

@ lhein



> ... includes a number of components and libraries with



Ich vermute mal, bei ... muss der Name meines Programmes stehen, oder?


----------



## lhein (4. Dez 2008)

Ja


----------

